# تساقط الشعر , أسباب تساقط الشعر , علاج تساقط الشعر



## مستشفيات ادمه (25 أبريل 2012)

تساقط الشعر , أسباب تساقط الشعر , علاج تساقط الشعر


























يعتبر الشعر من أهم الأعضاء في الجسم التي لها تأثير مباشر على شكلنا و مظهرنا الذي يعبر عن شخصنا ، لذلك فإن التساقط يعتبر مشكلة حقيقة غير مقبولة لدى كل من الرجال و النساء على حد سواء .و يشكل تساقط الشعر الشغل الشاغل لكثير من الرجال و النساء و يبذلون كل الجهود الممكنه للتغلب على تساقط الشعر و إيقافة أو إخفائه لإستعادة مظهرهم الذي يعبر عن شخصيتهم و الذي إعتاد عليه المحيطين بهم . 


















ويشكل تساقط الشعر مشكلة أكبر لدى النساء بسبب أهميته في العناصر الجمالية ، لذلك يبحث الرجال و النساء عن العلاج المناسب لإيقاف تساقط الشعر ، لكن قليل منهم من يتبع الطرق الطبية السليمه بينما يتجه الأغلب إلى تجربة مستحضرات مختلفة دون إستشارة الطبيب. 
- ما أسباب تساقط الشعر ؟ 
يعتبر تساقط الشعر الوراثي أحد أهم أسباب تساقط الشعر لدى الرجال و النساء ، و توجد أسباب أخرى لتساقط الشعر مثل : الثعلبة - صدمة الشعر - بعض الأدوية - فقر الدم . 
- ما هو تساقط الشعر الوراثي ؟















مراحل تساقط الشعر و الصلع لدى الرجال و النساء 


- يعتبر تساقط الشعر الوراثي أهم سبب لتساقط الشعر عند الرجال و النساء و يزداد إحتمال حدوثه مع التقدم بالعمر ، حيث يبدأ عند الرجال منذ البلوغ و يبدأ الشعر في بعض المناطق بخسارة سماكته تدريجيا و يصبح شعرا ناعما و بريا ثم تظهر المناطق الصلعاء . 
بينما يتأخر أكثر عند النساء و غالبا لا تحدث مناطق صلعاء لكن تخف كثافة الشعر بشكل واضح و محرج و تعاني 17% من النساء بعمر 30-49 من تساقط الشعر الوراثي و ترتفع النسبة إلى 25% بعد عمر الخمسين . 
- ما أسباب تساقط الشعر الوراثي : 
السبب هو وجود مورثات مسؤولة عن تناقص عمر الشعرة و سماكتها بالإضافة إلى الهرمونات الأندروجينية الموجوده عند كل من الرجال و النساء ، و لكن يكون تركيزها أكثر عند الرجال و تسبب تساقط الشعر في المناطق الأمامية و الجانبية من فروة الرأس . 
*ما الحل ؟ *
يوجد الكثير من الأدوية المتداولة في الأسواق و الصيدليات لعلاج تساقط الشعر ، قد تكون فعالة بدرجة ما . لكن لم توافق هيئة الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية حتى الآن إلا على المينوكسيديل 2%للنساء ، و المينوكسيديل 5% و البروسترايد للرجال . 
لكن كل هذه العلاجات تساعد على إيقاف تساقط الشعر و تقوية الشعر الموجود و الذي أصبح وبريا ، و بشكل تقريبي تستطيع الأدوية إذا إلتزم المريض بها أن تعيد كثافة الشعر التي كانت موجوده قبل 5 سنوات على أبعد تقدير و ذلك حسب خبرتنا، و لا تستطيع العلاجات السابقة إنشاء شعر جديد . 
*كيف تحصل على شعر جديد ؟ *
الحل الوحيد للحصول على شعر جديد هو زراعة الشعر . 
*ما هي أنواع زراعة الشعر ؟ *
-زراعة الشعر الصناعي : 1- هي ألياف صناعية تغرس في الجلد و بالتالي هي غريبة عن الجسم فقد يرفضها و يحدث إلتهاب. 
2- هذه الأشعار الصناعية لا تنمو و لا تطول . 
- زراعة الشعر الطبيعي : حيث يؤخذ من المنطقة الخلفية في الرأس و التي تحوي أشعار و لا تتأثر بالمورثات و لا الهرمونات الأندروجينية لذلك فهي أشعار دائمة لا تتساقط ، و تزرع هذه الأشعار في مناطق الصلع و المناطق المطلوب تكثيفها . 



















ما هي طرق زراعة الشعر الطبيعي ؟ 

1- طريقة الشريحة FUT: حيث تؤخذ شريحة جلدية مع الأشعارمن المنطقة الخلفية في فروة الرأس ثم تتم خياطة الجرح بشكل تجميلي و لا تبقى سوى ندبة خفيفة يغطيها الشعر ، تقسم هذه الشريحة تحت المجهر إلى وحدات شعرية ، ثم تزرع في المنطقة الأمامية لفروة الرأس ،وتوزع بطريقة تعطي كثافة مقبولة إجتماعيا و ذات مظهر طبيعي و هذا يبرز دور الطبيب المتمرس في زرع الشعر . 
2- طريقة إستخراج البصيلات FUE : بإستخدام أدوات خاصة يتم إستخراج البصيلات بشكل منفصل من المنطقة الخلفية للرأس و تزرع في المناطق الأمامية ، و في هذه الطريقة توجد ندب صغيرة متفرقة مغطاة بالشعر و لا توجد ندبة عمل جراحي . 
كم تستمر العملية ؟ 
تبدأ العملية من الصباح الباكر و تستمر حتى المساء و يكون المريض خلال هذه الفترة بكامل الوعي ، و يشاهد التلفاز أو ينجز أعماله على الكمبيوتر الشخصي . 
كم يستمر الشعر المزروع ؟ 
يستمر الشعر المزروع مدى الحياة . 
*هل أحتاج للعلاج بعد إجراء زرع الشعر؟ *










نعم ، لأن دور العلاج أولا هو دعم الشعر المزروع ، و ثانيا و هو الأهم هو منع تساقط الشعر القديم في المنطقة المزروعه للحفاظ على كثافة الشعر . 
*ماذا يحصل إذا لم ألتزم بالعلاج بعد زرع الشعر ؟ *
ينمو الشعر المزروع ، أما الشعر القديم الموجود بالمنطقة فيستمر بالتساقط و تقل كثافة الشعر . 
*من يستفيد من زرع الشعر ؟* 
تجرى للنساء و الرجال على حد سواء ، خاصة في المراحل المتقدمة من تساقط الشعر الوراثي . 

*في النهاية ؟* 
فإنه بإستخدام الأساليب الحديثة لزراعة الشعر الطبيعي أصبحت عمليات زرع الشعر أكثر فعالية و تعطي مظهر طبيعي للشعر في المنطقة المزروعه و كثافة مقبولة من الناحية الإجتماعية . ​


----------

